# Canadian Labeling Regulations



## Lindy (Mar 26, 2013)

In Canada soap is a cosmetic and as such is regulated by Health Canada. HERE is where you can find the regulations on what is required with the labeling.

I would also recommend that you take a look at Good Manufacturing Practices (GMPs) for Cosmetic Products.

I hope this helps you.


----------

